# suche HDD Video Recorder mit DVB T/C/S Tuner



## amdintel (21. Januar 2010)

Ein Festplatten Videorecorder ist ja ein Videorecorder mit eingebauten DVD Brenner Tuner und Festplatte  für TV Aufnahmen und Multimedia .
ich besetzte davon zwei ältere Geräte die einen DVB-T und Analog Tuner haben,
ich suche aber was Neues :

heutige moderne TFT LCD TV Geräte sind oft mit einem DVB-T,DVB-S DVB-C und Analog Tuner ausgestattet so das man praktisch jede Art von Empfangs Möglichkeit nutzten kann, 
so was  such ich  als Festplatten Videorecorder .Zeitgemäß währe es zu mindest weil ja im Kabel Netz bald Analog abgeschafft wird 





gibt es eigentlich  schon HDD Festplatten Videorecorder die einen DVB-T,DVB-C,DVB-S Tuner verbaut haben ?


----------



## feivel (21. Januar 2010)

äh...ja....jede menge..


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

Es gibt zahlreiche DVB-receiver mit Festplatte. Aber DVD-Recorder gibt es so gut wie keine außer für DVB-T, und auch das ist schon schwer... 

Und bei den receivern gibt nur sehr wenige, die nicht NUR DVB-S oder DVB-C haben, und die sind dann extrem teuer. zB der hier wäre wohl der billigste mit DVB-S *und *T: QBox HD 1xDVB-S2 + 1 x DVB-T PVR 80-500 GB - HDD-Receiver HDTV - QBOX - hm-sat-shop.de


hier zB DVB-C mit Festplatte: DVB-Receiver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland mit HDMI ab 250€, mit sogar HDTV ab 370€.

DVB-S mit Platte: DVB-Receiver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland mit HDMI ab 190€, HDTV ab 230€


Wobei bei den Privatsendern noch dazukommt, dass die evlt. ein eigenes Verschlüsselungsverfahren für HDTV machen werden, wofür man dann ggf. nochmal nen anderern Receiver braucht.


DVB-T: DVB-Receiver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland mit HDMI ab 230€, HDTV 370€


----------



## amdintel (21. Januar 2010)

damit kann ich nichts anfragen diese Kisten sind alle unbrauchbar !

zum 2 x  

ich suche so was

DVD & Video - Diga DVD-Recorder - DMR-EX89 - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich

 aber mit DVB T und DVB S  DVB C Tuner ,
also ein Gerät das alle Tuner Standards unterstützt , mein DVB T HDD Recorder  ist 6 Jahre alt wollte einen Neuen zulegen , der aber alles Empfangs Standard kann .
mit so einer Box kann ich nichts 
anfragen weil ein DVD Brenner da fehlt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Gott, reg Dich ab o_O

Erstens kann man nicht wissen, ob du Deine alten DVD-Recorder als Beispiel bringst, weil Du weiterhin Wert auf DVD legst, oder ob Dir nur nicht bewußt war, dass es Receiver mit HDDs gibt, zweitens schreibst Du am Schluss "_gibt es..._ _HDD Festplatten Videorecorder_", kein Wort von DVD/Brenner, und drittens hab ich Dir doch die Situation klargemacht - DACHTE ich... 

Was Du suchst, gibt es nicht! Punkt! Selbst als reinen Receiver wirst Du so was mit "alles in einem" meines Wissen nicht finden, maximal mit zwei Empfangsarten oder als modulares System, in jedem Falle vor allem teuer.

Die einzige Chance wäre, wenn man an so einen Recorder nen Receiver anschließen würde und der Recorder dessen Signal dann aufnimmt, dann musst du aber am Receiver den Kanal usw. selber wählen, also keine Vorprogrammierung am Recorder.


----------



## amdintel (21. Januar 2010)

nur ist das zu umständlich wenn man Filme und Sendungen  auf DVD Archivieren will, irgendwann ist die HDD mal voll 

wieso gibt es so was noch nicht,
es ist doch mittlerweile fast schon Standard TV Geräte mit DVB-B/C/S Tuner.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

Also, ich glaub du überschäzt die Verbreitung solcher TV-Geräte, und welche mit DVB C UND T UND S sind noch lange kein Standard ^^ Auch dass überhaupt S oder C als Tuner mitdrin ist, das gibt es noch nicht sooo lange, und schon gar nicht als "standard", auch weil grad bei DVB-C ja je nach Kabelanbieter oft auch wieder ne andere Receiverart her muss. 

Bei Geizhals sind über 1500 LCDs gelistet, davon haben zwar fast alle DVB-T (is halt das preisweste), aber DVB-C haben dann nur noch ca. 750, und DVB-S sogar nur ~110 - und welche mir allen drei Empfangsarten, da sind es nur noch 50 inkl. einiger Doppelnennungen.

Dazu kommt, dass auch gar nicht mal so viele Leute überhaupt schon nen LCD haben - das kommt einem als "jüngerer" vielleicht so vor, weil viele Bekannte sich einen holen, aber insgesamt gesehen sind es gar nicht so viele, erst recht nicht welche, die schon nen LCD mit eingebautem Receiver haben. Und vor allem ne Aufnahmefunktion ist dann nochmal ne andere Sache. 

Wegen DVD: ich vermute einfach mal, dass nur wenige wirklich auch noch DVDs brennen wollen - DVD-Recorder haben sich nie richtig etabliert, unabhängig von der Empfangsart. Und in Zeiten von TV per Receiver oder auch TV per Internet reicht es wohl den allermeisten, es auf HDD zu haben. Dazu kommt, dass kaum einer DVB C, T *UND *S braucht. Entweder man benutzt Kabel ODER Sat ODER nur Antenne. Die Leute, die mehr als eines haben, sind wohl ne ziemliche Minderheit, und für die sind 2 separate Receiver viel billiger als ein Kombigerät, das für ein paar "exoten" extra vertrieben werden muss.

Du musst da wohl noch was warten - vlt. wenn analoges Kabel abgeschafft wird und dann viele Leute vor allem in nicht-ländlichen Gebieten, wo Kabel-TV standard ist, nen Receiver kaufen müssen, da dürfte die DVB-C-Technik allgemein preiswerter werden und somit vlt. auch Kombigeräte. Wobei auch da DVD-Recorder fraglich bleiben, denn auch aktuell findet man nur 15 Geräte mit DVB-T, wobei da schon doppelte Nennungen dabei sind (gleiches Modell in schwart oder silber): HDD-/DVD-Recorder Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland und nur 4 für SAT: HDD-/DVD-Recorder Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Aber was ist mit übertragen der Dateein von HDD zum PC und dann am PC brennen?


ps: vltr. gibt es ja doch so ein Gerät, dann muss das aber was ganz besonderes sein und dementprechend teuer - bei normalen Preissuchmaschinen usw. find ich jedenfalls nix in der Art.


----------



## amdintel (22. Januar 2010)

das Interessent mich recht wenig wenn du hier versucht darzustellen es  seien   angeblich nur wenige die eine DVD Brenner im Geräte brauchen, sag ma wo lebst du denn ? hinterm Mond ? ich kenne genug die diese Funktion sehr häufig nutzten um für andere was aufzunehmen ,
oder um DVDs abzuspielen  oder Musik CDs auf die HDD zu kopieren .  
wir leben ja heute nicht mehr in der Steinzeit, wo man das grade erfunden hat HDD Recorder .
Die  Exotischen Geräte von Geitzhals sind Schrott da bestelle ich garantiert nichts dafür ist mir das Geld zu schade, 

ich suche einfach nur einen Hersteller 
Preisklasse bis  max 800 €; 
Parasonic oder Pioneer hat leider z.z. nichts
was alle Arten von Tunern hat.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

Werd mal nicht so frech - ich versuch Dir hier zu erklären, warum es so was offenbar nicht gibt, und Du kommst dann hier so dämlich mit persönlichem Angriff angedackelt - ich glaub es hakt!!! 

Wie Du am "reichhaltigen" Angebot an DVD-Recordern mit eingabautem, Digitaltuner siehst, scheint es nunmal ganz offentsichtlich nicht so gefragt zu sein. Oder aber die lächerlichen 4 auf dem Markt erhältichen Geräte mit DVB-S verkaufen sich millionenfach, und kein anderer Hersteller kommt auf die Idee, auch so einen Recorder auf den Markt zu bringen. Und auch für DVB-C gibt es dutzende Geräte, die sich millionenfach verkaufen, die aber bei Preissuchemaschinen nicht gelistet sind - stimmt, jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke: so wird's sein!!  

Receiver mit HDD gibt es viel viel mehr auf dem Markt, scheint also ganz offensichtlich zur Zeit das Aufnahmemedium zu sein, das die Mehrheit bevorzugt - ob Dir das nun passt oder nicht. 

Und einige dürften wohl inzwischen auch nen HTPC haben, in den Sie einfach ne DVB-S/C/T-Karte einbauen, so dass sie Problemlos am PC dann Folme schneiden, brennen, koperen usw. können - die Teile sind ja inzwischen auch sehr beliebt und wären auch schon mit um dioe 250€ selber zusammenzustellen.


So, ich sag nix mehr, mir reicht deine doofe Art, sich auch noch unsachlich zu beschweren, wenn man plausibel versucht die Marktsituation zu erklären.


----------



## feivel (22. Januar 2010)

hab gehört ein Rechner könnte das bieten....


----------



## amdintel (22. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie Du am "reichhaltigen" Angebot an DVD-Recordern mit eingabautem, Digitaltuner siehst, scheint es nunmal ganz offentsichtlich nicht so gefragt zu sein. Oder aber die lächerlichen 4 auf dem Markt erhältichen Geräte mit DVB-S verkaufen sich millionenfach, und kein anderer Hersteller kommt auf die Idee, auch so einen Recorder auf den Markt zu bringen. Und auch für DVB-C gibt es dutzende Geräte, die sich millionenfach verkaufen, die aber bei Preissuchemaschinen nicht gelistet sind - stimmt, jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke: so wird's sein!!
> 
> Receiver mit HDD gibt es viel viel mehr auf dem Markt,
> scheint also ganz offensichtlich zur Zeit das Aufnahmemedium zu sein, das die Mehrheit bevorzugt - ob Dir das nun passt oder nicht.
> ...




viel Ahnung davon hast du scheinbar nicht,
mit dem PC schneiden dauert ein mal zu lange 
ist zu umständlich und die Software kostet  alleine schon 1000 €,
ich rede dabei nicht von so einem pippifax Programm sondern von einem dass das 64 OS 
und 8 GB Ram  Speicher des PC auch ausnutzt.
nur das du mal einen Vergleich hat einen 60 Min Film mit 4 Werbe Blöcken, das scheide ich mit einem HDD innerhalb von 10 min raus, so schnell geht das mit dem PC nun mal nicht,
und für 1000 € bekomme ich schon bald zwei HDD DVD Recorder nur leider entweder mit nur Analog Tuner oder mit Analog DVB-s oder Analog DVB-T  , ich suche aber einen der DVB-T, DVB-S und DVB-C kann. kann doch nicht so schwer sein meine Frage zu gegreigen ?


----------



## feivel (22. Januar 2010)

vielleicht will ja keiner mehr..
nicht so schwer=google
google=kannst du dann auch selbst


----------



## amdintel (22. Januar 2010)

nichts gefunden, ich will doch einfach nur mal so langsam
 ein Neues Gerät anschaffen und heute sind Geräte Zeitgemäß , die alle Tuner Arten verbaut  haben , damit das jeder benutzten kann, egal ob Sat, oder DVB-T,oder Kabel Digial , das ist heute Stand der Dinge . z.b. sind heute solche TV Geräte wie Panasonic TX-L32GW10 das ist schon bald Standard  also muss es doch auch geeignete  HDD/DVD Recoreder  dafür heute geben ? wir haben ja heute nicht mehr das 17 jH wo man grade Sat und DVB-T erst grade erfunden hat .


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ,,,
> ist zu umständlich und die Software kostet alleine schon 1000 €,
> das scheide ich mit einem HDD innerhalb von 10 min raus, so schnell geht das mit dem PC nun mal nicht


 Ein HDD/DVD-recorder für 200€ kann also, was sonst nur ne 1000€ software kann? Das ist ja kurios... warum kaufen die ganzen Hobby-Cutter dann keine HDD/DVD-Recorder? Und seltsamerweise konnte ich an meinem Laptop selbst mit dem Windows MediaCenter Werbung in ner Serie durch 10min Arbeit rausschneiden.... 

Oder meinst du das "berechnen" des neuen Films? Das is bei eingebauten Platten halt ein bisschen anders, die benutzen oft auch ein eigenes Datei/Film-Format - daher geht das ggf. schneller. Die meisten leute haben aber scheinbar kein Problem damit, den PC halt ne halbe Stunde berechnen zu lassen - sonst gäb es ja das, was Du suchst. 





> kann doch nicht so schwer sein meine Frage zu gegreigen ?


 Ich habe Deine Frage sehr wohl verstanden, aber nochmal für die ganz Langsamen: das gibt es offenbar nicht!!! Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, zu raffen, dass es das scheinbar einfach nicht gibt - wo ist da bitte Dein Problem? Da musst Du nicht persönlich werden, wenn ich mir da auch noch die ganze Mühe mache, für den feinen Herrn zu recherchieren... 

Mich würd's ja für Dich freuen, wenn es so was doch gibt, aber ich hab halt nix gefunden bei Recherche in den üblichen Shops und Suchmaschinen - mehr hab ich auch gar nicht gesagt! Wenn ein anderer so was kennt oder findet: HURRA! Aber ich seh da halt ehrlich gesagt schwarz, wenn es sogar für das rel. weit verbreitete, weil kostenlose DVB-S grad mal lächerliche 4 DVD/HDD-Recorder zur Wahl gibt...


*edit* hier sind alle Receiver, die ich finden konnte, die nen Tripletuner haben: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=satrecv&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=273_DVB-C%7E273_DVB-S2%7E273_DVB-T%7E280_3 die haben auch alle ne HDD oder zumindest vorbereitet für HDD, und die alle haben LAN/WLAN - VIELLEICHT kann man da ja auch mit dem Receiver schneiden und dann die Filme per Netzwerk an den PC übertragen zwecks brennen - da müßtest Du Dir mal die Teile beim Hersteller genau ansshen. Ne andere Lösung wüßte ich aktuell für Dich nicht, außer jemand hier findet doch irgendwo dein Wunschgerät.


----------



## Atel79 (23. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nichts gefunden, ich will doch einfach nur mal so langsam
> ein Neues Gerät anschaffen und heute sind Geräte Zeitgemäß , die alle Tuner Arten verbaut haben , damit das jeder benutzten kann, egal ob Sat, oder DVB-T,oder Kabel Digial , das ist heute Stand der Dinge . z.b. sind heute solche TV Geräte wie Panasonic TX-L32GW10 das ist schon bald Standard also muss es doch auch geeignete HDD/DVD Recoreder dafür heute geben ? wir haben ja heute nicht mehr das 17 jH wo man grade Sat und DVB-T erst grade erfunden hat .


 
gabs nicht gibt es nicht und wir auch nicht geben.


----------



## amdintel (23. Januar 2010)

@ Herbboy  
die Boxen die du da aufzählst taugen alle nichts ist Technik schrott ,
ohne DVD LW- Brenner und unbekannte Hersteller, damit kann ich nichts anfangen, brauche zum Archivieren  nun mal im Geräte ein DVD Brenner für DVD DL und DVDs und wie gesagt.
Und es ist schon was anderes wenn man jemanden Fragt der selber so was hat oder jemanden der keine Ahnung hat und der für einen googlelt ,
also googlen kann ich auch selber, das ist nicht böse gemeint .
von den Hersteller wo ich zwei Geräte von habe gibt es so was scheinbar noch nicht? wrd mal bei Sonoy gleich kucken


----------



## Atel79 (25. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> die Boxen die du da aufzählst taugen alle nichts ist Technik schrott ,
> ohne DVD LW- Brenner und unbekannte Hersteller, damit kann ich nichts anfangen, brauche zum Archivieren nun mal im Geräte ein DVD Brenner für DVD DL und DVDs und wie gesagt.
> Und es ist schon was anderes wenn man jemanden Fragt der selber so was hat oder jemanden der keine Ahnung hat und der für einen googlelt ,
> ...


 

lol mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2010)

LOL woher weißt Du, dass die Technik darin Schrott ist? Und hast Du auch mal nur EINEN einzigen DVB-Receiver von Sony oder Pioneer oder Samsung oder so gesehen? Gibt es nicht, bzw. der ein oder andere Versuch scheiterte, weil die das mit DVB nämlich total verpennt und das knowhow dafür einfach nicht haben, um ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu haben. Die Receiver in deren LCDs sind garantiert von diesen "Schrott"-firmen, die DU halt nicht kennst, weil Du Dich damit noch nicht beschäftigt hast. Genau wie einige LCD-Hersteller ihre Panels ja auch nicht selber produzieren, sondern bestellen, weil sie selber gar nicht das knowhow zur wirtschaftlichen Produktion haben.

Da würd man sogar eher einen Receiver von diesen Dir unbekannten Firmen kaufen als wenn Sony oder Pioneer oder so einen rausbringen würde. Wenn man da mal nachforscht, sind da nämlich einge der Firmen schon lange etabliert und voll im Geschäft dabei. 

Aber hilft ja nix, weil mit DVD gibt's diese Receiver nicht, und zum überspielen per LAN auf den PC ist du anscheinend nicht gewillt.


ach ja: und wenn ich hier nicht die Situation erklären würde, würd halt niemand antworten - weil es so was nunmal nicht gibt, da bin ich zu 99,9% sicher. Das wär Dir ja auch nicht recht, wenn keiner was schreibt - oder? Immer noch besser, wenn man bestätigt, dass Du nicht nur zu doof zum suchen warst


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

weil  eine Zumutung darstellt und darstellt  
umständlich  wie in der SteinZeit das auf dem PC kopieren zu müssen, TV Aufnahmen , 
das was du hier genannt hast sind nichts anderes als 
 modifiziere Uralt  Setop Boxen Stand der Technik 2003/2004 zu überteuerten Preisen heute immer noch verhökert werden .
ich kann  mit  meine  Pinoneer HDD/DVD Recorder als s.g Multi Media Center nutzten, Foto Drucker , Cardreader USB Hab und USB Stick  , ext. USB  HDD funktioniert daran, das Gerät ist schon ein paar Jahre alt  Bj 2006,  nur hätte ich so was statt mit DVB-T/Analog Tuner nun mit DVB-S/T/C Tuner jetzt; 
 kann ja nicht so schwer sein 
das zu begreifen 2010  ?


----------



## Atel79 (25. Januar 2010)

wenn du dich richtig einarbeiten würdest dann wüsstest du das man manche receiver mit einen dvd brenner und antennen modul nachrüsten kannst.Aber am besten kaufst du dir eine hybrid karte fürn pc.Und nur weil du die Hersteller nicht kennst heisst es nicht das sie schrott sind.


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

ich will nichts nachrüsten habe auch keine Lust am rum baslten , 
sondern such ein anständiges Komplett Gerät 
so in Richtung Pioneer/Panasonic, Pioneer hat ja heute kaum noch HDD Recorder  und Panasonic nur das was ich schon habe DVB-T/Analog .


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2010)

Mach halt ne Initiative auf mit ner Petition oder was weiß ich, damit die Hersteller so was anbieten. Bisher hielt es keiner für nötig, scheint halt (wie ich schon erklärt hab) einfach zu wenig Nachfragepotential da zu sein, sonst würd sich doch keiner die Kohle entgehen lassen. 

Es sieht nunmal schlecht aus, und natürlich wär den Konsument ein Allroundgerät lieber, aber wenn du dann bedenkst, was das kosten würde, dann hat das im Moment einfach keine Chance. Das müßte ja schließlich noch teurer sein als die paar Receiver, die ich Dir nannte, die "nur" ne HDD eingebaut haben, und selbst diese Geräte werden nur von ganz wenigen Leuten gekauft. 

Benutzt Du denn überhaupt DVB-C, S *und *T ?


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2010)

seit 2004  DVB-t würde aber auch gern KAbel C gleichzeitig nutzten mehr Programme ,
heutige moderne TV Geräte mischen  sich die Sender 
zu sammen, man DVB-T und C gleichzeitig nutzen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

in der Tat ist mir diese eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit DVB-T/C und S bisher nie begegnet. DVB-S/T-Receiver sind mir bekannt. Letzteres findet du meistens mit mindestens einem USB- oder eSata-Port, womit das Anschließen einer Festplatte als Aufnahmespeicher kein Problem wäre. Ein bisschen Kohle musst dafür aber schon investieren 

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2010)

das ist trotzdem zu umständlich wenn Kein DVD Brenner eingebaut ist,
ich habe vor eine weile alle Folgen  
Schirm, Charme und Melone und Enterpreise aufgenommen, die schlechten Folgen gelöscht, 
die gute alle auf DVD DL achiviert ,
das mit dem PC zu machen dauert zu lange  ist zu 
umständlich  ... 

wie oft denn eigentlich noch ?

hatte zu Anfangszeite lange genug mit einer Siemens M740rum geplagt  und mit rum ge-ärgert weil es noch keine Home HDD Recorder mit DVD gab , 
die meisten Video Soft konnte das Format nicht lesen und bearbeiten usw. also auf diese Steinzeit Technik kann ich verzichten ich habe heute nicht mehr so die Zeit dafür mich wochenlang mit den schneiden eines Filmes zu beschäftigen ,
Also irgendwie stimmt was nicht, 
auf der einen Seite gibt es moderne TV Geräte 
die DVB-T/S/C können auf der anderen Seite gibt es offenbar keine oder noch keine Home HDD DVD Recorder dafür ?

bin nicht wild darauf Geld auszugeben für irgendeine mittelmäßige Zwischen Lösung , dazu sind die Sachen zu teuer .


----------



## feivel (28. Januar 2010)

Panasonic: Zwei Blu-ray-Rekorder mit "HD+"-Empfängern im April - Panasonic: Blu-ray-Rekorder mit "HD+" und CI+ - Geräte - SAT+KABEL - magnus.de


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2010)

der kann nur kein DVb-t ich habe z.z nur DVB.T 
weil der Kabel Anschluss kaputt ist, ein Sat Schüssel ist hier nicht erlaubt, 
aber wenn mal umziehe sieht das anderes aus ,
deshalb ein Gerät das alle  kann kommt nur in Frage,
das ich dann da nutzten kann was geht in der anderen Wohnung.


----------



## feivel (28. Januar 2010)

siehs mal so, da es ein solches Gerät nun scheinbar wohl nicht gibt,
sparst du dir eine Menge Geld.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

nur nebenbei: Du hast gute Folgen auf DVD archiviert - also "für immer" - und NUR auf DVD? ^^  Also, ich hoffe Dir ist klar, dass selbstgebrannte DVDs auch schonmal nach nur wenigen Monaten erste Fehler bekommen können. Langzeit-Archivieren NUR auf DVD => no go!

Wenn Du Filme/Serien wirklich für lange behalten willst, ist eine Festplatte - bzw. ZWEI, falls eine kaputtgeht - um ein vielfaches besser geeignet.


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2010)

ich habe so gar noch CDs aus 2000 die gehen noch,
wird das hier eine DVD Belehrung ?
und haben wir schon mal was von DVD RAM gehört ?
DVD Ram können auch die meisten heutigen PC  LW lesen und beschreiben.
natürlich nehme ich zum archivieren DVD RAM und nicht 
billig Ware !


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Oh, Du bist echt beratungsresistent - man hilft, gibt Hinweise und wird NUR angeschissen... nicht höflich darauf hingewiesen, dass der gute Herr alles besser weiß, nein: ANGESCHISSEN.  Ich bemitleide schon jetzt den Arzt, der Dich wegen eines sicherlich irgendwann eintretenden Cholerikerherzinfarktes mal behandeln muss...  

Daten soll man nunmal immer zweifach sichern, egal wie ach so toll Deine Rohlinge sein mögen. Passieren kann nunmal immer was. Ich bin echt kurz davor, Dir zu wünschen, dass Dein nächsteingelegte selbstgebrantte DVD Klötzlichbildung wg. Datenlücken aufweist...  aber so miesepetrig bin ich nicht.


----------

